# Check this dude out



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I bet the turning radius on this thing sucks lol


















KAWI RULES


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I bet it's unstoppable. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Hope its got a Hell of a GR in it.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder if the rear end floats like a cork? I bet it'll go through anything, though, as long as he has a helluva GR!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

No gear reduction and bone stock motor can you say"pig".

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

had a buddy years ago who did the same thing w/ 27" AG Tires. lol His tranny didnt last but about 2 or 3 rides.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

A dually quad. Whoda guessed?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^D....in these parts those bikes are built by ********

.....thought you'd have known that, didn't we officially declare you a ******* here not too long ago? Bwahahaha


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

They do that down here to ride in the marsh. We don't have a bottom to most of our holes so they stay on to.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Bet that thing digs like a auger!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I would ride it 

the wetter the better


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

X 2


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^D....in these parts those bikes are built by ********
> 
> .....thought you'd have known that, didn't we officially declare you a ******* here not too long ago? Bwahahaha




hahahaha - yeah, but I'm a new *******. Give me time to catch up. :biggrin:

You couldn't ride that on the trails here. It would get stuck in the trees. 
I'd love to see that thing in action in the mud though.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Seen a few dually quads back in the day, but not all to common with the much better tires available today. 

Bike defintely needs a GR.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

i saw that on CL in memphis


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

i saw a foreman with dual crushed edls it was impressive


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks stable. I would ride that but not own it.


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that 300 is floating around Georgia somewhere now... or either I saw a carbon copy of it.

My first though : Better have a 54% gear reduction. That 300 doesn't have the *** for EDLs, much less dual. Still looks good though.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

see now the only thing that bothers me is the only dually quads i have seen are hondas...........and i know they need all the help they can get with power and traction....(cough......(walker) LMFAO) but i would like to see what a real quad does with duals........could this drive me to making a dually brute......or perhaps a renegade......only time shall tell............


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Honestly I think it's a waste of time on any quad.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

oh i know it is p but at the same time it does look pretty [email protected]#$ especially if you dual up the front as well


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you dual up front better install power steering! Lol 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------

